# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  Confirmation message bug

## RiC

There seems to be some issue with the confirmation box displaying correctly after pressing execute selected operations in System Recovery.

----------


## drongo

Cool  :Wink:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Why bug?
It's like

WHATEVER or I-Give-Up-Writing-Names-In-Boxes'-Titles

and the buttons mean 

Hm? and WTF?

_OK... I'm joking.._.

By the way... Shouldn't it be 
*1 operation system settings recovery to be executed*?

----------


## NickGolovko

This bug does not depend on me.  :Smiley: 

The message itself is incorrect, because in the database it was not correctly replaced. It should and, hopefully, will be

To be executed: 1 script of system settings recovery. Continue?

----------


## RiC

> This bug does not depend on me. 
> The message itself is incorrect, because in the database it was not correctly replaced. It should and, hopefully, will be
> To be executed: 1 script of system settings recovery. Continue?


Nick in screen are 2 bugs - 
First - Translation Yes/No buttons absent.
Second - Confirmation windows title absent.

----------


## NickGolovko

That's what I said - they do not depend on me. It is by design: these buttons and header belong to the system, not to AVZ, so they are supposed to be in Russian if you have Russian OS MUI. But Russian letters cannot be displayed there, so you get what you see.

You may ask Oleg about this, I think he will prove my words.

----------

